# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  WTB: bamboo mekugi pins

## B.Abulin

Hi all,
I am looking for proper bamboo mekugi pins (no chopsticks etc). The problem is that i live in Germany, have no paypal. So buying from the States (i saw some on ebay) proves a bit too expensive. On the other hand i was not able to find anything in Europe (strange). Can any European member help me out pls? Or is there some european mekugi secret i do not know about?
Thanks, cheers!

----------


## Ruud B

Hi I,
I bring my own bamboo from Japan and make mekugi or round rods witch are easy to shape yourself.
The bamboo is treated for long life and very strong.
just send me a pm if you are interested.

Ruud

----------


## JessSeiffert

I have found that bamboo knitting needles are available most everywhere. These are VERY hard and strong. As a plus they are different diameters, thus easy to fit. Not cheap, but a pair will make a dozen or more high quality mekugi. Jess

----------


## Travis Nicko

I'd highly recommend "Ruud's rods" (patent pending  :Big Grin: ). I got a few from him and they are tough as $h!*...very easy to shape into custom-fitting mekugi.

----------


## Gary S

> I have found that bamboo knitting needles are available most everywhere. These are VERY hard and strong. As a plus they are different diameters, thus easy to fit. Not cheap, but a pair will make a dozen or more high quality mekugi. Jess


I'll second that. I've used them on my shinken for about 15 years - never had one break. Not only that, one pair of bamboo needles last a loooong time. I just finished using the last piece of the original set that I bought. 
Although I've never tried it myself, I've heard that some people use old shinai.

----------


## Glen C.

As this has been more an inquiry for and response with information thread, I have moved it from the classifieds.

Glen

----------


## Scott Turchin

Good info - Let me ask - I bought some Mekugi frome SOTE, always thought bamboo was hollow - are mine bamboo - they are solid....pretty tough too if you put them in slowly otherwise they shatter on top...

----------


## Travis Nicko

They are made from the walls of thick bamboo. Then they are dried completely, smoked for a period of time and soaked in tea to cure them.

----------


## J. Ottaway

I most highly recommend you get in contact with James of Katanado for mekugi.
Here's his for sale post on SBG:
http://sbgswordforum.proboards70.com...ay&thread=5869

----------


## Mario N

Here on this site you can order a piece of Aged and Smoked bamboo imported from Japan, you can make mekugi for years with this


http://www.nihonzashi.com/sword_maintenance.aspx

----------


## B.Abulin

Thank you all very much for the useful info !

----------


## Mario N

Katanado make mekugi like the old edo school is high recommended, good price and great guy.

----------

